# Home gym equiqment



## bobbie (Jul 15, 2011)

Which, do you guys, think is an important item as part of a home gym? An adjustable Ab Bench ? Or a Roman Chair/ Black Extension? Maybe neither is an absolute "must have", but I think that all are good to have around. So, what do you think?


----------



## ohpack (Jul 16, 2011)

bobbie said:


> Which, do you guys, think is an important item as part of a home gym? An adjustable Ab Bench ? Or a Roman Chair/ Black Extension? Maybe neither is an absolute "must have", but I think that all are good to have around. So, what do you think?



I would take the ab bench over the roman chair.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 17, 2011)

bobbie said:


> Which, do you guys, think is an important item as part of a home gym? An adjustable Ab Bench ? Or a Roman Chair/ Black Extension? Maybe neither is an absolute "must have", but I think that all are good to have around. So, what do you think?



It depends. I would have to see the equipment to choose.


----------



## deniss77 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would  choose the back extension only because you don't need any equipment to get a good ab workout


----------



## bobbie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions . Others please


----------



## Addisonn66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well,thanks for sharing useful information...I really like this kind of informative post...Please keep sharing like these useful information with us..keep it up...!


----------



## GBtom (Aug 2, 2011)

I would go with the roman chair.


----------



## K1 (Aug 2, 2011)

deniss77 said:


> I would  choose the back extension only because you don't need any equipment to get a good ab workout



I agree.....


----------

